# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Gebroken sleutelbeen

## maxi38

hallo allemaal,

tijdens motorongeval een gebroken sleutelbeen opgelopen.
loop nu al 3 weken in mitella rond, en moet volgende week weer terug naar ziekenhuis.

er bestaat een kleine kans op een operatie, maar das nog afwachten.....

heeft er ieman ervaring met een gebroken sleutelbeen, en wat waren jouw ervaringen voor wat betreft het genezingsproces?

 :Smile:

----------


## Nora

Hallo,

Ik heb geen ervaring met een gebroken sleutelbeen. Toch ben ik benieuwd hoe het nu met je is. Heb je een opratie gehad? Lijkt me heel vervelend als je iets aan je sleutelbeen hebt, want je kan waarschijnlijk je arm ook veel minder gebruiken. Sterkte in ieder geval.

----------

